# what is it?



## DKMD (Jun 3, 2012)

I'm not sure this is the right forum, but I think this is some kind of tree killer… Anybody know what it is? The main body is about 1.5 inches long with beautiful black and white coloring. We have a large pecan tree in the back by the shop, a few redbuds, and a few elm trees if that helps anyone figure out what it is. His anatomy may be slightly altered as he had a run in with the bottom of my shoe just prior to being photographed!


[attachment=6354]


----------



## davidgiul (Jun 3, 2012)

DKMD said:


> I'm not sure this is the right forum, but I think this is some kind of tree killer… Anybody know what it is? The main body is about 1.5 inches long with beautiful black and white coloring. We have a large pecan tree in the back by the shop, a few redbuds, and a few elm trees if that helps anyone figure out what it is. His anatomy may be slightly altered as he had a run in with the bottom of my shoe just prior to being photographed!


How do I hit the "I do not like button"? I believe that is a wood boring beetle. Good thing he was introduced to your shoe.


----------



## Mike1950 (Jun 3, 2012)

Looks like he was delicious!!!:teethlaugh::teethlaugh::teethlaugh::teethlaugh:


----------



## davduckman2010 (Jun 3, 2012)

Mike1950 said:


> Looks like he was delicious!!!:teethlaugh::teethlaugh::teethlaugh::teethlaugh:



dave i think its an endangered speices and you might be in trouble:lolol::lolol:


----------



## EricJS (Jun 3, 2012)

Do you have any cottonwoods? I think that's a cottonwood borer.:i_dunno:


----------



## hardtwist (Jun 3, 2012)

Looks like a pine beetle except for the white markings, size and shape are consistent. Pine beetles have killed millions of lodgpole pines in the Rocky mountain states.


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 3, 2012)

I'll agree with Eric, not because I have any knowledge but because I looked up what has been suggested, lol.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cottonwood_borer


----------



## EricJS (Jun 3, 2012)

EricJS said:


> Do you have any cottonwoods? I think that's a cottonwood borer.:i_dunno:



[attachment=6371]
[attachment=6372]
[attachment=6373]
[attachment=6374]


----------



## EricJS (Jun 3, 2012)

EricJS said:


> Do you have any cottonwoods? I think that's a cottonwood borer.:i_dunno:



[attachment=6375]
[attachment=6376]
[attachment=6377]
[attachment=6378]

Cottonwood Borer.


----------



## EricJS (Jun 3, 2012)

EricJS said:


> Do you have any cottonwoods? I think that's a cottonwood borer.:i_dunno:



[attachment=6375]
[attachment=6376]
[attachment=6377]
[attachment=6378]

Cottonwood Borer.


----------



## DKMD (Jun 3, 2012)

Thanks, Eric! I believe we have an ID... Cottonwood borer. There are certainly a fair number of cottonwoods around this part of the country, but there are none close to my house. This sucker was on the front porch steps! It really is a beautiful bug(now that it's dead).


----------



## EricJS (Jun 4, 2012)

DKMD said:


> Thanks, Eric! I believe we have an ID... Cottonwood borer. There are certainly a fair number of cottonwoods around this part of the country, but there are none close to my house. This sucker was on the front porch steps! It really is a beautiful bug(now that it's dead).



David, we had tons of cottonwoods on our place growing up. I can remember occasionally seeing this "bug." They get huge. I grew up about 60 miles from Enid, OK.


----------

